# DO NOT use tip signs.



## Michael2017 (Aug 9, 2016)

I picked up a pax and he began to explain to me how he was in NY and the Uber driver had a tip sign, my pax told me how he thought this was absolutely tacky and unnecessary, and I absolutely agreed. If a driver provides solid customer service and provides a great riding experience then a tip sign is not necessary. Tips signs make a driver look like a beggar and lowers the standard of service. Tips should be earned and not expected.
I provided solid service to this pax, used my 10 STEP approach to getting tips and I ended up with a $10 tip from this pax.

The point is, learn to get tips by using good old fashion customer service and not only will you get more tips, you will become a much better driver!


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

How much lower can you go than driving for X?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I dont know... i dont have a sign but this past weekend I had more riders tip than any other night ever. 

2 of them told me they saw a sign in another car and didn't realize the split, and how little we get on a minimun/small fare. 

So I've benefited from the signs and I dint even have one!


----------



## Blahgard (Aug 16, 2016)

Nothing wrong with tip signs. You are providing a valuable service for people for almost nothing. You people are heroes!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Blahgard said:


> You people are heroes!


Lol... they should make a budweiser Comercial about us.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Michael2017 said:


> I picked up a pax and he began to explain to me how he was in NY and the Uber driver had a tip sign, my pax told me how he thought this was absolutely tacky and unnecessary, and I absolutely agreed. If a driver provides solid customer service and provides a great riding experience then a tip sign is not necessary. Tips signs make a driver look like a beggar and lowers the standard of service. Tips should be earned and not expected.
> I provided solid service to this pax, used my 10 STEP approach to getting tips and I ended up with a $10 tip from this pax.
> 
> The point is, learn to get tips by using good old fashion customer service and not only will you get more tips, you will become a much better driver!


Are you new? Because most pax won't tip no matter how good the service.

The ones who think it's tacky and don't tip are just cheap.

The ones who think it's tacky and DO tip don't realise most pax don't, and can't understand why a driver woukd even need a sign. They think (like you) that good service will work. Well not with most Uber pax.

Did this guy tip?


----------



## Michael2017 (Aug 9, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Are you new? Because most pax won't tip no matter how good the service.
> 
> The ones who think it's tacky and don't tip are just cheap.
> 
> ...


It says in the post, that yes, this guy tipped me $10.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

When I saw the tip box in Subway I first thought it was tacky. Then I remembered the Craigslist ad I saw by Subway trying to recruit at $8/hr, which is below the local minimum wage. So I tip there if they make the sub the way I ask them to, which is all the time. Except for the woman who was chewing and slurping on chewing gum while serving one time.


----------



## Michael2017 (Aug 9, 2016)

elelegido said:


> When I saw the tip box in Subway I first thought it was tacky. Then I remembered the Craigslist ad I saw by Subway trying to recruit at $8/hr, which is below the local minimum wage. So I tip there if they make the sub the way I ask them to, which is all the time. Except for the woman who was chewing and slurping on chewing gum while serving one time.


I don't mean to seem off topic but I saw the tip sign at Subway and I was completely turned off, I thought it was tacky and totally undeserved but when I seen the worker behind the counter sweating in and on all the food, I looked around in disbelief that the people in front of me didn't notice how the worker, who didn't speak English, who was behind the counter making sandwiches as slow as a turtle, was profusely sweating on to the food, it was disgusting, that I walked out and have never been back to Subway and never will go back to a Subway sandwich shop.


----------



## Michael2017 (Aug 9, 2016)

"It is a myth that the pax creature does not hold within it's withered belt, a leather pouch that holds a minimal amount of precious coinage. Just like us humans, most of us carry around a little cash in the left or right hand pocket, even if it is a few dollars. And the pax creature does and will depart with its precious but greedy coinage if it feels that the human driver provides an outstanding service that the pax creature does not have to walk back to its cave."

--Lord of The Uber: The fellowship of The Driver.


----------



## Just_Peachy (Jun 26, 2016)

Michael2017 said:


> I picked up a pax and he began to explain to me how he was in NY and the Uber driver had a tip sign, my pax told me how he thought this was absolutely tacky and unnecessary, and I absolutely agreed. If a driver provides solid customer service and provides a great riding experience then a tip sign is not necessary. Tips signs make a driver look like a beggar and lowers the standard of service. Tips should be earned and not expected.
> I provided solid service to this pax, used my 10 STEP approach to getting tips and I ended up with a $10 tip from this pax.
> 
> The point is, learn to get tips by using good old fashion customer service and not only will you get more tips, you will become a much better driver!


I have a 32 oz tall, clear plastic cup that I put in my center console that is between the seats,(2015 Nissan Versa Note) tighly packed a couple paper towels in the bottom of the cup, put a handfull of mostly quarters and other silver change( so it will rattle if a customer tries to dig in it) and about 8 bucks in $1 bills and a $5 then placed it in the glass so it looks like previous passegers dropped a few bucks in my cup.I make sure the $5 is positioned in the cup so the customer sees it. The tip cup is right there in plain sight while the customer is sitting in the back seat. It makes it obvious that it is a tip cup but I have no sign asking for tips. I do not leave any tip money in my cup other than the 8 $1's and the $5.


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

And for every pax who thinks its a bad idea, there's a pax who think it's a brilliant idea. Just bc one pac told you he thought it was tacky doesnt mean he speaks for half the uber riders!


----------



## ANGRY UBER MAN (Jul 28, 2016)

Michael2017 said:


> I picked up a pax and he began to explain to me how he was in NY and the Uber driver had a tip sign, my pax told me how he thought this was absolutely tacky and unnecessary, and I absolutely agreed. If a driver provides solid customer service and provides a great riding experience then a tip sign is not necessary. Tips signs make a driver look like a beggar and lowers the standard of service. Tips should be earned and not expected.
> I provided solid service to this pax, used my 10 STEP approach to getting tips and I ended up with a $10 tip from this pax.
> 
> The point is, learn to get tips by using good old fashion customer service and not only will you get more tips, you will become a much better driver!


You ended up with a tip because previous drivers with the sign pointed out the cheapness of most pax and the lack of tipping in uber. A butterfly effect happened and a natural way to talk about tipping occurred. The pax that normally what not have tipped you at all, appreciated you did not have one and tipped. You should encourage tip signs for other drivers because they make it easier on you. But stop saying tip signs are bad because it is only clarifying the misclassification about tipping in uber.


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

Michael2017 said:


> when I seen the worker behind the counter sweating in and on all the food


what about the way overweight drivers that are always sweating and all over their steering wheel and thus making a slick steering wheel and unsafe driving conditions. uber riders who see that will never go back haha


----------



## Daboltz (May 16, 2016)

to the OP, if you don't like tip signs (which obviously you don't), then don't use them!
Why create multiple threads against the signs and those who choose to use them?
I give excellent service to all my PAX (I have a 4.94 rating), I have a nice clean car and I engage all my riders in conversation and guess what....... I get waaaaaaaaaaaaaay more tips with a sign, so your theory probably works well for you, but not all.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Michael2017 said:


> I picked up a pax and he began to explain to me how he was in NY and the Uber driver had a tip sign, my pax told me how he thought this was absolutely tacky and unnecessary, and I absolutely agreed. If a driver provides solid customer service and provides a great riding experience then a tip sign is not necessary. Tips signs make a driver look like a beggar and lowers the standard of service. Tips should be earned and not expected.
> I provided solid service to this pax, used my 10 STEP approach to getting tips and I ended up with a $10 tip from this pax.
> 
> The point is, learn to get tips by using good old fashion customer service and not only will you get more tips, you will become a much better driver!


Next time tell the loser to mind his own business. The last thing we need is advice from the disgusting creatures that sit in our backseats.

And of course this uber x creature is against a tip sign. "It" doesn't want to be reminded of how cheap and ungrateful it is. Truth hurts...
Only a guilty person would take offense to a sign that encourages tips.

What a prick.


----------



## jasper54c (Feb 23, 2016)

Michael2017 said:


> I picked up a pax and he began to explain to me how he was in NY and the Uber driver had a tip sign, my pax told me how he thought this was absolutely tacky and unnecessary, and I absolutely agreed. If a driver provides solid customer service and provides a great riding experience then a tip sign is not necessary. Tips signs make a driver look like a beggar and lowers the standard of service. Tips should be earned and not expected.
> I provided solid service to this pax, used my 10 STEP approach to getting tips and I ended up with a $10 tip from this pax.
> 
> The point is, learn to get tips by using good old fashion customer service and not only will you get more tips, you will become a much better driver!


You must be new, as mentioned no matter how much customer service one provides many PAX's walk away without tipping.. It a fact, most PAX's just don't tip so a little reminder is good.. And after reading your 10 steps approach how do you break even let alone generate a profit..


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Michael2017 said:


> I picked up a pax and he began to explain to me how he was in NY and the Uber driver had a tip sign, my pax told me how he thought this was absolutely tacky and unnecessary, and I absolutely agreed. If a driver provides solid customer service and provides a great riding experience then a tip sign is not necessary. Tips signs make a driver look like a beggar and lowers the standard of service. Tips should be earned and not expected.
> I provided solid service to this pax, used my 10 STEP approach to getting tips and I ended up with a $10 tip from this pax.
> 
> The point is, learn to get tips by using good old fashion customer service and not only will you get more tips, you will become a much better driver!


Hold on there. Let's look at this a little more pragmatically. Uber markets by telling paxs that tip is included. Unless the drivers correct this horrible lie for their paxs, how else are paxs going to learn that their being told a bald-faced lie? I have always believed that part of my excellent customer service is that I explain very clearly about tips to my paxs. I don't have a sign in my car asking for tips, but I do have a card that informs the paxs that there is NO tip in the fare they pay to Uber. Nearly every pax is more than a little embarrassed for having fallen for the ruse.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Hunt to Eat said:


> Hold on there. Let's look at this a little more pragmatically. Uber markets by telling paxs that tip is included. Unless the drivers correct this horrible lie for their paxs, how else are paxs going to learn that their being told a bald-faced lie? I have always believed that part of my excellent customer service is that I explain very clearly about tips to my paxs. I don't have a sign in my car asking for tips, but I do have a card that informs the paxs that there is NO tip in the fare they pay to Uber. Nearly every pax is more than a little embarrassed for having fallen for the ruse.


If a restaurant owner told me the tip was included in the meal, I'd still tip the server. It's common sense.

All of these riders play dumb, but they know. It sure wasn't hard for uber to sell the "tip is included" lie to riders. These people don't want to tip in the first place. Now it's simply easier for them to justify not tipping. 
Anyone with half a brain knows to tip for good service, but these cheap losers use it as an excuse to stiff us drivers.

As much as I despise these riders that don't tip, I feel even more animosity towards the drivers that tell riders we're not allowed to receive gratuity. To me, these drivers are bottom of the barrel losers. I've actually had some customers tell me they used to tip, but stopped because drivers adamantly refused money and said that it's not allowed.

Very sickening.


----------



## Daboltz (May 16, 2016)

Reversoul said:


> If a restaurant owner told me the tip was included in the meal, I'd still tip the server. It's common sense.
> 
> All of these riders play dumb, but they know. It sure wasn't hard for uber to sell the "tip is included" lie to riders. These people don't want to tip in the first place. Now it's simply easier for them to justify not tipping.
> Anyone with half a brain knows to tip for good service, but these cheap losers use it as an excuse to stiff us drivers.
> ...


but the OP got a $10 tip one time by instituting his patented "10 STEP" process.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Daboltz said:


> but the OP got a $10 tip one time by instituting his patented "10 STEP" process.


Oh yeah how could I forget that list...

I've gotten $10 tips...I've gotten $20 too.

And yet I didn't have to kiss any rider's behind.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

You absolutely should use a tip sign or a tip cup or some method that encourages more tips. 
The question is not yes or no, but one of quality and method. The best thing to do for most people is to copy something that is worked. Has worked not is worked voice to text really stinks. Stand on the shoulders of giants and use a proven strategy. 

Most passengers understand that Uber drivers do not have tips included. They also understand that the Uber driver is a lowly profession, that does not have the included social pressure to tip, that say, a barista or taxicab does have. 
They know that you would like a tip, but they do not want to tip you


----------



## Itsangelboy (Aug 25, 2016)

Michael2017 said:


> I picked up a pax and he began to explain to me how he was in NY and the Uber driver had a tip sign, my pax told me how he thought this was absolutely tacky and unnecessary, and I absolutely agreed. If a driver provides solid customer service and provides a great riding experience then a tip sign is not necessary. Tips signs make a driver look like a beggar and lowers the standard of service. Tips should be earned and not expected.
> I provided solid service to this pax, used my 10 STEP approach to getting tips and I ended up with a $10 tip from this pax.
> 
> The point is, learn to get tips by using good old fashion customer service and not only will you get more tips, you will become a much better driver!


I drive a BMW X5 90 percent of my riders say this is the nicest Uber they have ever been in.I mean they are amazed I'm using this car to Uber yet less then 5 percent tip.When they do its 10 and 20 bucks.I think this is because Uber discourages tips for so long until they were sued.Some ask me how I like working for Uber ,I have notice when I tell them how much that day I made say 100 plus tips they tip 
Most of the people I pick up have money that makes it better than a cab but they are cheap.
We are dealing with the younger more professional me generation.
I say give everyone that don't tip 4 stars 
Then maybe when they start to see themselves below 5 they will ask why.
Most riders don't think a 4 star for us is bad when it is.


----------



## Onthelake56 (May 24, 2016)

Michael2017 said:


> I picked up a pax and he began to explain to me how he was in NY and the Uber driver had a tip sign, my pax told me how he thought this was absolutely tacky and unnecessary, and I absolutely agreed. If a driver provides solid customer service and provides a great riding experience then a tip sign is not necessary. Tips signs make a driver look like a beggar and lowers the standard of service. Tips should be earned and not expected.
> I provided solid service to this pax, used my 10 STEP approach to getting tips and I ended up with a $10 tip from this pax.
> 
> The point is, learn to get tips by using good old fashion customer service and not only will you get more tips, you will become a much better driver!


Which Guber office you work for Mr. Uber? Gotta give you guys credit for trying and in multi- cities no doudt. I have seen this "very" simular post today in other cities. Maybe just a coincidence.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

People who feel a negative reaction to seeing tip jars and signs have a mental problem. Tipping by it's very nature is optional. If you don't want to tip, it's perfectly rational not to. The negative reaction is irrational. Go see a psychologist.


----------



## Michael2017 (Aug 9, 2016)

I think it is important to get feedback on my posts and all thoughts are welcome. I appreciate the point of views that are offered, the cynicism is funny to me, and I welcome all form of critique and praise. I have a lot of respect for diversity and I appreciate each and every one of you all for taking the time to post your thoughts!


----------



## Daboltz (May 16, 2016)

Michael2017 said:


> I think it is important to get feedback on my posts and all thoughts are welcome. I appreciate the point of views that are offered, the cynicism is funny to me, and I welcome all form of critique and praise. I have a lot of respect for diversity and I appreciate each and every one of you all for taking the time to post your thoughts!


SOrry Ned Flanders, no one here is praising you.


----------



## cannonball7 (Feb 18, 2016)

You are a new member since 8/8/16, and have a thread starting with "DO NOT". Rather bold or audacious. Not to mention your other thread with the ten commandments of how to get tips.

I have news for you, many drivers have some type of signage regarding tipping while they maintain their ratings and get the job done. How else are partners suppose to battle the no tipping is needed stigma or mantra that Uber has imprinted on the passengers? Obviously there are more than one way to skin a cat, however signage is used by many.
Furthermore, in many markets tipping and surge are the factors that either make a successful night (day) or not.
Just two or three dollars gets a driver a gallon of gas that can have a significant impact on revenue for a night (or day) driven.


----------



## Bulls23 (Sep 4, 2015)

Michael2017 said:


> I think it is important to get feedback on my posts and all thoughts are welcome. I appreciate the point of views that are offered, the cynicism is funny to me, and I welcome all form of critique and praise. I have a lot of respect for diversity and I appreciate each and every one of you all for taking the time to post your thoughts!


Wow, your language is virtually identical to what Uber sends from India in response to my requests.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

elelegido said:


> When I saw the tip box in Subway I first thought it was tacky. Then I remembered the Craigslist ad I saw by Subway trying to recruit at $8/hr, which is below the local minimum wage. So I tip there if they make the sub the way I ask them to, which is all the time. Except for the woman who was chewing and slurping on chewing gum while serving one time.


I tip at subway too!


Itsangelboy said:


> I drive a BMW X5 90 percent of my riders say this is the nicest Uber they have ever been in.I mean they are amazed I'm using this car to Uber yet less then 5 percent tip.When they do its 10 and 20 bucks.I think this is because Uber discourages tips for so long until they were sued.Some ask me how I like working for Uber ,I have notice when I tell them how much that day I made say 100 plus tips they tip
> Most of the people I pick up have money that makes it better than a cab but they are cheap.
> We are dealing with the younger more professional me generation.
> I say give everyone that don't tip 4 stars
> ...


What platform are you on?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

I sense a new scene coming...


----------



## Sucio (Aug 17, 2016)

I opened the top of a Modelo beer can and placed a simple sign inside that reads "tips are appreciated". It's Velcroed to the lower part of my dashboard but still visible to the pax, some will probably disagree with my tactic...but what works for some, doesn't work for all. I mostly drive late hours, so I'm mostly picking up the party crowd. I'm usually good at reading the pax before entering my car, if I feel it'll be a problem...I take it down. All of my windows are tinted, including my front windshield...so you can't see inside upon entering. 95% of the time the can stays up and the tips come in.


----------



## CrazyTaxi (Aug 22, 2016)

I saw a guy with a graph showing the rate cuts on his headrest. Below that it said tips are not included in the fare. Not sure it can get much worse.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Sucio said:


> I opened the top of a Modelo beer can and placed a simple sign inside that reads "tips are appreciated". It's Velcroed to the lower part of my dashboard but still visible to the pax, some will probably disagree with my tactic...but what works for some, doesn't work for all. I mostly drive late hours, so I'm mostly picking up the party crowd. I'm usually good at reading the pax before entering my car, if I feel it'll be a problem...I take it down. All of my windows are tinted, including my front windshield...so you can't see inside upon entering. 95% of the time the can stays up and the tips come in.


Before I _agree or disagree_ with your tactic...Amber or Negra Modelo can?


----------



## Sucio (Aug 17, 2016)

Neither, it's Especial. Liked the way the white can pops out with my black interior. It's a great conversation piece, had a cop pull up on the side of me at the red light...I seen him do a double take at the can. Didn't light me up, kept on my way. The velcro makes it easy to put away or display. Had a small light inside of the can to help make the sign visible, thought it was a little too much so I took the light off.


----------



## Scruffy one (Oct 21, 2015)

Michael2017 said:


> It says in the post, that yes, this guy tipped me $10.


Best tip a pax ever gave me was $80. Next best, a 50. Those are rare but very nice when they happen. I quit giving out water, wasn't Perrier. People complained about the snacks. Quit carrying them, too. Had a pouch with charging units for just about everything. People didn't like the little bag they were in. Quit providing that. Best tips come from people in service industries, is, servers & people that work harder for their money.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Scruffy one said:


> Best tip a pax ever gave me was $80. Next best, a 50. Those are rare but very nice when they happen. I quit giving out water, wasn't Perrier. People complained about the snacks. Quit carrying them, too. Had a pouch with charging units for just about everything. People didn't like the little bag they were in. Quit providing that. Best tips come from people in service industries, is, servers & people that work harder for their money.


Hate to do this....but I got an $81 tip. I know, TOPPER....but the next closest was a $20.


----------



## Scruffy one (Oct 21, 2015)

cannonball7 said:


> You are a new member since 8/8/16, and have a thread starting with "DO NOT". Rather bold or audacious. Not to mention your other thread with the ten commandments of how to get tips.
> 
> I have news for you, many drivers have some type of signage regarding tipping while they maintain their ratings and get the job done. How else are partners suppose to battle the no tipping is needed stigma or mantra that Uber has imprinted on the passengers? Obviously there are more than one way to skin a cat, however signage is used by many.
> Furthermore, in many markets tipping and surge are the factors that either make a successful night (day) or not.
> Just two or three dollars gets a driver a gallon of gas that can have a significant impact on revenue for a night (or day) driven.


I've had customers suggest I put up a tip cup. As you said, Uber has it ingrained in them, no tipping.


----------



## Scruffy one (Oct 21, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Hate to do this....but I got an $81 tip. I know, TOPPER....but the next closest was a $20.


Nice tip. Was it a long or short trip?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Scruffy one said:


> Nice tip. Was it a long or short trip?


Actually sort of short...picked her up at the Four Seasons, Beverly Hills and she needed me to take her a couple miles to The Standard hotel on Sunset, where she had checked out earlier in the day and left a dress that the front desk had, then take her back to the Four Seasons. Think she just grabbed whatever money was in her pocket or purse and handed me the clump of such. 20 minute trip in total probably.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/highest-tips.40490/


----------



## Scruffy one (Oct 21, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Actually sort of short...picked her up at the Four Seasons, Beverly Hills and she needed me to take her a couple miles to The Standard hotel on Sunset, where she had checked out earlier in the day and left a dress that the front desk had, then take her back to the Four Seasons. Think she just grabbed whatever money was in her pocket or purse and handed me the clump of such. 20 minute trip in total probably.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/highest-tips.40490/


Nice. Can't complain about that. I'm in the Ft. Myers, FL area.


----------



## uber strike (Jan 10, 2016)

Michael2017 said:


> I picked up a pax and he began to explain to me how he was in NY and the Uber driver had a tip sign, my pax told me how he thought this was absolutely tacky and unnecessary, and I absolutely agreed. If a driver provides solid customer service and provides a great riding experience then a tip sign is not necessary. Tips signs make a driver look like a beggar and lowers the standard of service. Tips should be earned and not expected.
> I provided solid service to this pax, used my 10 STEP approach to getting tips and I ended up with a $10 tip from this pax.
> 
> The point is, learn to get tips by using good old fashion customer service and not only will you get more tips, you will become a much better driver!


uber has taken away that good old fashioned customer service. no tipping, no service. uber must change their policy and stop treating their drivers with disrespect and contempt. 
the only thing keeping lyft afloat is that tip option (driver friendly).


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Hate to do this....but I got an $81 tip. I know, TOPPER....but the next closest was a $20.


$140 on a $16.00 2 stop fare.

First drop was 1/2 a mile from the pick up. Guy got in and gave me a 100.00

Said were going to my place, the girls (daughter and niece) are coming in for a minute then I need you to take the home. I said you know this is a c-note right? He confirmed, and it went in my pocket.

At his place they all went in, after 2 minutes he comes out, gets in the car and gives me instructions as to his daughters. They were over 21. Take them home, no where else. Watch them get inside and text him to let him know. Then, hands me another 100. I said I can't take that, you already took care of me. He said it's for waiting. I said it's too much. He rifled through at least 3k in hundreds and said then take this all i have that's smaller amd dropped 2 $20s on the seat. I kicked myself in the ass later but still 140 ain't bad.

A few minutes later the girls were out and we were on our way. Not even a 10 minute wait. The drop was 3/4 of the way home... bonus!


----------



## Scruffy one (Oct 21, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> $140 on a $16.00 2 stop fare.
> 
> First drop was 1/2 a mile from the pick up. Guy got in and gave me a 100.00
> 
> ...


You live right. Congrats on the nice tip.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Reversoul said:


> If a restaurant owner told me the tip was included in the meal, I'd still tip the server. It's common sense.
> 
> All of these riders play dumb, but they know. It sure wasn't hard for uber to sell the "tip is included" lie to riders. These people don't want to tip in the first place. Now it's simply easier for them to justify not tipping.
> Anyone with half a brain knows to tip for good service, but these cheap losers use it as an excuse to stiff us drivers.
> ...


I honestly think some drivers enjoy poverty...therefore, they refuse tips.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> $140 on a $16.00 2 stop fare.
> 
> First drop was 1/2 a mile from the pick up. Guy got in and gave me a 100.00
> 
> ...


Very nice....I used the TOPPER line cuz mine was just $1 over his $80...which I found pretty ironic. And yes, you shoulda' taken that second C-note....but I feel ya!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Very nice....I used the TOPPER line cuz mine was just $1 over his $80...which I found pretty ironic. And yes, you shoulda' taken that second C-note....but I feel ya!


Yeah, i know. I don't feel bad though. 140 is very nice.

It was a shit night too, aa bunch of minimum fares a record # of cancels at 4 minutes. The guy before him was a tool, dropped him off at his semi truck w/sleeper with the woman he managed to pick up. She was hot too... then this guy wouldn't get out of my car, wanted my number so I could get out of bed in 4 hours to take them to breakfast... i told him I need incentive to make a commitment like that. I think he gave $2... lol. I gave him a piece of paper with one number on it. took me like 10 minutes to get him out of the car.
I only took the next ping to get him out,
I almost cancelled and went home, it was like 10 minutes away... tje whole way there im pissed cause I didn't cancel. So glad I didn't...

I got 43 and 59 back to back one night. That was sweet too. 46 was 2 guys different drops, drop 1st, he gives me 6, other guys needs an atmosphere for cash to pay the hookers. He was German so we hit a few atms to find one that worked. 20 minutes or so total.

The 59 was two couples, picked up at a restaurant, the ladies wanted a strip club. Closest one is probably the worst strip club in FL, many the whole east coast.

I begged them not to go, tipped 20 at drop, I told them I'll keep the trip going for 5 minutes they'll, be right out I was sure. Sure enough they were out I <5 . Hubby gave me another 20 and the ladies gave me the 19 singles, The missing one went to the bartender for making change..lol

Tips are weird, I'll get a hot streak, then nothing. Almost never get the lone tip. Either everyone seems to tip or no one.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

Another uber genious


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Working for 1970 cab rates but how dare you put a tipping sign up lol. Grow up suckers, you're beating your car into the ground for minimum wage, you might as well at least try to get some cash from tips.


----------



## Dan The Lyft Man (Dec 25, 2015)

Michael2017 said:


> The point is, learn to get tips by using good old fashion customer service and not only will you get more tips, you will become a much better driver!


I do agree with you 100% on your 10 points on getting tips. I do about 8 of the 10. But I think it's about education for the PAX. Most of them still think that Uber doesn't allow us to take tips or that the tip is part of the fare. It's about education of the poor little PAX


----------



## Scruffy one (Oct 21, 2015)

ABC123DEF said:


> I honestly think some drivers enjoy poverty...therefore, they refuse tips.


Not 'enjoy poverty' but, seems there is or at least was a no tipping policy. I am learning to overlook that policy.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Yeah, i know. I don't feel bad though. 140 is very nice.
> 
> It was a shit night too, aa bunch of minimum fares a record # of cancels at 4 minutes. The guy before him was a tool, dropped him off at his semi truck w/sleeper with the woman he managed to pick up. She was hot too... then this guy wouldn't get out of my car, wanted my number so I could get out of bed in 4 hours to take them to breakfast... i told him I need incentive to make a commitment like that. I think he gave $2... lol. I gave him a piece of paper with one number on it. took me like 10 minutes to get him out of the car.
> I only took the next ping to get him out,
> ...


I've had a few of those "Man this passenger is just ruining my night" only to realize had I not put up with them I would have not gotten the _good one_ after them. lol

Also, I read quite a few posts that lead me to believe East Coasters just tip Uber drivers better...even that $81 tip lady was from NYC.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

There is no universal answer to this. Some people will get reminded and leave a tip. Some will leave a tip without a sign. And most won't tip regardless.


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

Agreed tip signs are tacky. As a pax, your sign makes me have a less than stellar experience. Tip signs = automatic 3star... and it goes down from there. Like if I don't like your answers to my questions. Deduction. Or if I don't like your music. Deduction. I won't recommend a station, but if I don't like what you choose, it's still a deduction. Or if you don't watch Game of Thrones or the Walking Dead. Deduction. Or if I don't like your favorite sports team. Whew... between a tip sign and a team I don't like you could end up with a 1-star within the first 3 minutes of my ride. 

For more than 50-cent a mile, you need to do more to entertain me than put up a tip sign. 

I wish all of you using signs much prosperity!


----------



## Scruffy one (Oct 21, 2015)

DrivingStPete said:


> Agreed tip signs are tacky. As a pax, your sign makes me have a less than stellar experience. Tip signs = automatic 3star... and it goes down from there. Like if I don't like your answers to my questions. Deduction. Or if I don't like your music. Deduction. I won't recommend a station, but if I don't like what you choose, it's still a deduction. Or if you don't watch Game of Thrones or the Walking Dead. Deduction. Or if I don't like your favorite sports team. Whew... between a tip sign and a team I don't like you could end up with a 1-star within the first 3 minutes of my ride.
> 
> For more than 50-cent a mile, you need to do more to entertain me than put up a tip sign.
> 
> I wish all of you using signs much prosperity!


I don't nor have I ever used a sign and, I most definitely have never asked for a tip. In fact, when offered, I refuse. Some drop it on console, dome drop it on floor, some insist I take it. Very few accept my refusal. So far as I know, only one person has lied abt me taking money & she told Uber csr, I asked for money to get my car cleaned after he vomited over half the back passenger area. I have a dash cam with audio that proves she is lying.


----------



## ANGRY UBER MAN (Jul 28, 2016)

Scruffy one said:


> Very few accept my refusal. So far as I know, only one person has lied abt me taking money & she told Uber csr, I asked for money to get my car cleaned after he vomited over half the back passenger area. I have a dash cam with audio that proves she is lying.


Why would you refuse tips? God I hate drivers like you because you entitle the pax even more.


----------



## Scruffy one (Oct 21, 2015)

ANGRY UBER MAN said:


> Why would you refuse tips? God I hate drivers like you because you entitle the pax even more.


While you get pissed, because you fail to read what is written, I will do as I said. Do you fail tests due to your failure to read?


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

I have a mason jar jammed into a cup holder, no signs. Seeded with a few singles, it definitely increases the tips. Square card always at the ready for the credit card tippers.


----------



## firent (Aug 29, 2016)

Michael2017 said:


> I picked up a pax and he began to explain to me how he was in NY and the Uber driver had a tip sign, my pax told me how he thought this was absolutely tacky and unnecessary, and I absolutely agreed. If a driver provides solid customer service and provides a great riding experience then a tip sign is not necessary. Tips signs make a driver look like a beggar and lowers the standard of service. Tips should be earned and not expected.
> I provided solid service to this pax, used my 10 STEP approach to getting tips and I ended up with a $10 tip from this pax.
> 
> The point is, learn to get tips by using good old fashion customer service and not only will you get more tips, you will become a much better driver!


we all know op Michael2017 really is working for uber customer service. 
who else can be this stupid and say dont put tip signs.


----------

